
Nur – A Simple Framework for PHP - izniburak
https://github.com/izniburak/nur
======
rocketpastsix
"Some Laravel 6.x Packages supports."

I looked through the app code. It honestly feels like you took Laravel,
rebranded it Nur, and decided it was good enough.

What do I get by using your framework over Laravel?

~~~
izniburak
Actually, it has just some components of Laravel. I selected packages which
usually most used for small or mid project. For example; If you want to create
a basic project and want to use just Eloquent, Blade Engine, Req/Res and basic
router for your project, You can use it simply with almost same usage and
codebase. You know Laravel has so many dependencies even though your project
is small. So project size usually be large. My purpose was a little challenge
and to understand modern programming techs to increase my skills. Of course to
use Laravel would be better anytime. Thanks your comment.

